# Wow worms



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have had a few discus that were eating like little pigs for the past few weeks and not growing much so I have decided to medicate the tank and This what i found today..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow poor guy. Good thing you decided to treat him.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

what did you medicate them with?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm guessing he medicated with Prazi......

20 points if I get it right!!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> I'm guessing he medicated with Prazi......
> 
> 20 points if I get it right!!!!





gwcana said:


> what did you medicate them with?


 I used flubendazole ,praziquantel and levamisole. I'm doing 2 seven day treatment. I 'm on the frist 7 day treatment.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yikes. Guess it's good that you caught on and treated them.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Eww. Would other discus eat the expelled worms?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

best of luck Dave...
looks like you caught it early enough.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

NASTY.. good on ya tho for catching it


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, just what were they eating before this all happened? Those are alot of tapeworms coming out.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the tri - nuke on the treatment. Death to all parasites ! Good work


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

If other fish eat worms like that, would they end up getting sick from them? Or does chewing on the worm kill it? Those tapeworms would probably look like food to most fish...

Bonsai Dave, you take great pics.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you ever seen such misery on the face of a fish before? Those first two pics could break your heart. 

Well, hopefully the medication will cure them and they'll soon be eating comfortably (the fish, not the worms). Looks like you pulled out the big guns, too, three super potent meds. Do you know what kind of worms those are?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It was a tape worm. The fish is doing well the meds did it's job . When I first got the fish it was about 2.5 inches not he is close to 5 inches.Here is a picture of him i took a few weeks ago.




















Morainy said:


> Have you ever seen such misery on the face of a fish before? Those first two pics could break your heart.
> 
> Well, hopefully the medication will cure them and they'll soon be eating comfortably (the fish, not the worms). Looks like you pulled out the big guns, too, three super potent meds. Do you know what kind of worms those are?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so where do the tape worms come from? feeding raw meat? ie beef heart?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bonsai Dave, your fish look great! It's really heartening to know that fish can not only survive an infection like that, but thrive, with proper treatment. You're amazing!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It's hard to say . This fish came from Thailand or Singapore. It can come from raw meat but that depends on the quality of meet and how the animal it came from was raised. It also can come from being feed any live worms from tubifex , bloodworms to live black worms. I know in Singapore they feed lot of tubifex and silk worms .It could also be from water it's raised in. There a lot of horror stories about discus coming from Thailand. It's believed the discus plague originated from Thailand from what i have been told.



Mferko said:


> so where do the tape worms come from? feeding raw meat? ie beef heart?


Thanks Morainy for the kind words. But I'm not that amazing . I got lucky and I caught the problem early. Discus are a lot hardier than we give them credit for . Just need to now where the fish come from and how they are raised.



Morainy said:


> Bonsai Dave, your fish look great! It's really heartening to know that fish can not only survive an infection like that, but thrive, with proper treatment. You're amazing!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually theres a cycle. one of the culprits for tapeworm is snails or birds.they complete the cycle. they carry the nematodes . 2nd stage and transmit by outdoor ponds..where birds poop..or snails..
but some foods also can bring it in. live black worms, etc.as alot or most blackworms are harvested in ditches of goldfish or trout farms. some blackworm companies get paid to clean ditches and they collect the worms . also keeping gravel, unclean bottoms on tanks..etc if they already have them. also if the parents are full..then the fry would get it.
as someone said yes..gotta clean the bottom after they expell as they will do down and peck thinking its food. 
i used to get some years ago and his discus were full of tapeworm. it would come out like some of those pics . looking like macrame'. alot of times they sit and face the wall..and off their food.
as far AS Thailand is concerned..they use groundwater . i know two hatcheries that were wiped out from cholera vibrio which is transferrable to humans. they also do alot of outdoor ponds. hence snails and birds..and fish lice etc. well alot of asia does as its warm and they have big ponds or vats. not so much discus as other fish.


----------

